# first aid kit



## matt friend (Mar 20, 2014)

What do you guys carry in your trucks for first aid kits to help your dogs? I carry...
1. Hydrogen Proxide
2. Neosporin
3. Adhisive wrap 2 and 3 inch widths
4. Baking soda
5. Rubber gloves
6. Paper towels
7. Udder palm
8. Scissors
9. Tweezers
10. 2 gallons of water

My GSP hunts with a Mendota vest on to help prevent injury, but things do happen.
I also carry ibuprofen and benadryl for myself.


----------

